

Ask HN: How do the new Gmail browser-powered desktop notifications work? - stefanobernardi

So Google has just soft launched a new feature for Gmail: http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/browser-powered-desktop-notifications-are-coming-to-gmail/<p>I'm wondering how does this actually work? Can I build it for my apps too?<p>Thanks in advance
======
mopoke
It uses "Web Notifications". You can read the draft spec here:
<http://dev.w3.org/2006/webapi/WebNotifications/publish/>

------
chapel
Here is a StackOverflow question with a good answer:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2271156/chrome-desktop-
no...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2271156/chrome-desktop-notification-
example)

